# intermittent wiper problem



## noob (Oct 27, 2003)

i have a 95 nissan sentra and when i set the wiper to the slow or fast setting it works fine, but when i set it to the intermitent setting nothing happens(it doesnt move at all). Can anyone tell me whats causing this and how to fix it? thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

common problem, try searching, I know this has been discussed plenty of times b4.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

TRue, it has been asked several times before, but I've never actually seen it answered, either. I have the same problem with my Sentra, and I've seen people give guesses, but never a definitive answer. I don't know why they do it. It's just a quirk that makes ya love your car even more, innit?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's something to do with either the motor or some resistor in the motor circuit.


----------



## higgy270 (Oct 6, 2012)

Did you find out the problem? I too have the same issue and cant really find the clear answer to it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

higgy270 said:


> Did you find out the problem? I too have the same issue and cant really find the clear answer to it.


And possibly can't really read, since the thread above was last posted in *2003*.

95 Sentra intermittent wiper


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a fairly common issue. The "wiper amp" is located near the glove box and this controls the timer mechanism for the intermittant wipers. You can either replace the amp with a new one or try opening it up and re-soldering the contacts on the circuit boards.


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

correcto smj999smj, look under the glove box by the airbag. its called a wiper relay. NAPA has them for like $40, i checked when mine went out last season  buy a new one -> swap it in -> problem solved. however, if you still have a problem, then the wiper motor is out, though that's awfully rare


----------

